# Fly Swap 2015!!!!



## dingoatemebaby

Hope everyone had a Happy New Years! Lets get a swap going to fill the boxes! Reply in thread if you are interested!

murph

I'm sure some of you guys recognize your flies from previous swaps!!


----------



## scissorhands

im in


----------



## brunyan

Count me in


----------



## jmrodandgun

I'll jump in


----------



## jimmyc300

Im in


----------



## hillcharl

I'm in!


----------



## Chevystroked383

I'm in


----------



## KnotHome

I was just thinking there hasn't been a swap in a while. I'm in!


----------



## saltydg0089

I'm in.......


----------



## Snookdaddy

In!


----------



## gfish

I'm in...


----------



## dingoatemebaby

I'll give until the weekend for additional participants to join, I've hosted multiple swaps in the past and will be glad to host again.  I'll be tying a baitfish pattern for redfish, but feel free to suggest other kinds of flies!  Lets set the final date for completed flies in the mail for Saturday February 14th, a month and change from today.  I'll PM instructions to each participant, here is the list so far...
Rob S
gatorbrad1
ItsnotLupus
jimmyc
thrill203
Extreme BC
KnotHome
Salty
Snookdaddy
Backbone

Thanks for joining the first swap of the year, can't wait to see some fish catching fluff!!


----------



## Backwater

I haven't done a fly swap here yet, but I'm in.

Suggestion...  Can we do something around your own personal hot proven fly (like your little secret weapon that you keep in hidden in your back pocket and when you break it out, you wreck em)?  Not just something you saw, watched someone's dumb tying video, you think you invented something that looks cool, etc...  but one that you have personally slain some serious fish with.  Preferably in a theme of decent size snook, reds, juvi poons or some seriously fat sea trout.   

What's your thoughts?


----------



## Snookdaddy

> I haven't done a fly swap here yet, but I'm in.
> 
> Suggestion...  Can we do something around your own personal hot proven fly (like your little secret weapon that you keep in hidden in your back pocket and when you break it out, you wreck em)?  Not just something you saw, watched someone's dumb tying video, you think you invented something that looks cool, etc...  but one that you have personally slain some serious fish with.  Preferably in a theme of decent size snook, reds, juvi poons or some seriously fat sea trout.
> 
> What's your thoughts?


Sounds good to me!


*Ding,

I'd go ahead and cap it at 12 flies.. That's plenty for each or us to tie.*


----------



## gfish

X2 on the cap


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

I'm in if there is room! This will be a blast.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Capped at 12, room for one more!!

Current List...
1. Rob S
2. gatorbrad1
3. ItsnotLupus
4. jimmyc
5. thrill203
6. Extreme BC
7. KnotHome
8. Salty
9. Snookdaddy
10. Backbone
11. HighPlanesDrifter
12. -----------open


----------



## westsidefly

I'm in...I think. How's it work? This will be my first.


----------



## Backwater

and Backwater? Thot I raised mah hand.


----------



## scissorhands

getting a jump on things

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204724411447525&set=gm.649109875198814&type=1&theater


----------



## Snookdaddy

So... Is Backwater the 12th man or are we going to 13 with Westside? 

Lemme know so I can start tying.. 

Ding.. Are you in or just hosting?


----------



## junkin35

Sooooooo not cool to start this on a Tuesday when some of us work 12 hrs Mon - Fri and don't get on until the weekends!
Just sayin!

Maybe next time throw out a warning on New Years that a fly swap will start on xx/xx/xx.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

So...
Here is our finalized list...
1. Rob S
2. gatorbrad1
3. ItsnotLupus
4. jimmyc
5. thrill203
6. Extreme BC
7. KnotHome
8. Salty
9. Snookdaddy
10. Backbone
11. HighPlanesDrifter
12. Backwater (sorry dude I missed you the first time! )
13. westsidefly
14. junkin (if you're still interested!?)
15. Dingoatemebaby(math was never my strong suit!)

This means tie 14 flies, one for each member, if you guys are NOT OK with this # speak up, its only a couple more flies! I'll tie the extras if need be, let me know if this is a problem, PMs will go out by the end of the weekend with additional details and mailing info!


----------



## brunyan

15 works for me. Thanks for hosting.


----------



## Martin239

If anyone drops out, I would love to join in! Already tied a dozen flies a week ago in anticipation of a fly swap!


----------



## Otterdog

This is an excellent thread. I don't see the need to have any occasion to have such a great gesture of sportsmanship.
I have a full tying kit waiting for me upon my arrival home. I think my wife got the traveling model so it can come with me next tour.

Look forwrd to the next one!


----------



## Snookdaddy

> If anyone drops out, I would love to join in! Already tied a dozen flies a week ago in anticipation of a fly swap!



Dingoatemebaby,

I'll let Crmartin7481 have my spot.. I have no problem tying 14 flies, but I've been in numerous fly swaps and it's nice to let a fellow fly angler have a spot..

Besides, I can get a jump start on filling up my tarpon box with fresh 2015 flies..


----------



## Backwater

This is what I get for deciding to tie a complicated fly. I'm only 1/2 way done with only 6 of them.

Just a clarification. We are doing 14, 15... How many? If 15, that has got to be the cut off point.

Remember guys, your hot best kept secret weapons that spank em! ;D

Hope we don't get a bunch of the same flies. :-?

Hey also to verify, who's hosting and when is the due date?


----------



## Otterdog

Why don't you guys take the end products and put it into a calendar and market it to the members. Sure sounds like fun and I would gladly purchase a calledar.


----------



## KnotHome

So we don't get a bunch of the same fly, who's tying what? I'm tying a supreme hair shrimp.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

15 participants means tie 14 flies, I'm hosting and will PM additional instructions tonight and tomorrow... Snookdaddy thanks for offering up your spot, Crmartin7481 you're in!

Finalized List:
1. Rob S
2. gatorbrad1
3. ItsnotLupus
4. jimmyc
5. thrill203
6. Extreme BC
7. KnotHome
8. Salty
9. Crmartin7481(Snookdaddy's old spot!)
10. Backbone
11. HighPlanesDrifter
12. Backwater (sorry dude I missed you the first time! )
13. westsidefly
14. junkin (if you're still interested!?)
15. Dingoatemebaby(math was never my strong suit!)

I'm tying an olive Megalolipop, cheers!


----------



## scissorhands

I don't know what the name of my fly is, but it has a lot of gold flash, purple marabou, and purple deer hair.


----------



## Backwater

Snookdaddy, that was noble of you to gave up your spot, tho I was looking forward to seeing your Don Pedro beach poon killer!   :

Rob S., we don't care what your fly's name is.  We don't even care if it has a name.  Heck, name it after your dog, we don't care.  ;D  It doesn't matter how cool it looks or how ugly it is.  All we care about in this swap is the simple fact that it's a proven killer by you, your secret weapon, your best go to fly when all of the others are crapping out or that fly when you know you have to take your best shot at that pig laid up in front of you before it flicks you off and swims away!    

I'm tying a small  "Haas' Greenie" (greenback/ sardine pattern)  Steve Farrars flash stuff and a touch of arctic fox, tied beach style w/epoxy eyes (beach snook killer!)  Inshore and anything pelagic.


----------



## gfish

I spoke too soon, I'm not going to have the time to participate this go around dingo.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

backbone is out, PMs were sent to those who are participating, please message me with any questions, cheers!


----------



## Backwater

Somebody tell Snookdaddy he's back in.


----------



## Martin239

Snookdady, that was really nice of you!! I appreciate it immensely! 

I'm tying Dan Blantons, Sabalo Punch (with yellow wings instead of grizzly, it makes it more translucent) - I've been fishing this fly in Ding Darling for small tarpon for a long time, it's been my go-to fly when the water is somewhat clear. 
I may throw in a large black deceiver as another "bonus" pattern. When the water is dirty or there's an overcast, that fly seems to do the trick. I believe it's due to the silhouette it gives from underneath. It's a super simple fly, but a lot of the people I fish with have never tried an all black deceiver.


----------



## Martin239

Never mind on the bonus fly, I'm out of #2 gamakatsu's, and my wallets out of money after buying a pack of 1/0's for the punch fly lol. [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## jimmyc300

I'm gonna send you guys a fly that is simple and very effective on Texas reds. I'll tie it on a gamakatsu 4 stinger hook.
Jimmy


----------



## scissorhands

send out my box today.


----------



## KnotHome

14 Shrimp plus a mullet for dingo. I just have to label them and then off to the post office!


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

All boxed up and ready to ship! Two extra for Dingo, one extra crab and a spun hair baitfish.


----------



## Chevystroked383

Mine a done and will ship out in a few days


----------



## Backwater

Dang Knothome, those shrimp look good! 

Where's my cocktail sauce?


----------



## KnotHome

Thanks Backwater! These size 4s aren't quite as fancy as the same pattern in size 1&2, but they're my go to when fish seem to have lockjaw. I've caught reds, flounder, specks, and pompano on them. I'm hoping to add triple tail to the list this summer.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

So souped to see everyone's creations!! These have been fooling the schooled up redfish!


----------



## scissorhands

Already sent off, but here is a peek. tied on Tiemco 811s #2


----------



## el9surf

I don't have the time or energy to participate, however I would like to see pictures of all the submissions once completed.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Crabs are in the mail! This is a simple pattern, but it is the most productive fly that I have tied so far. It also has the most species on it. I hope it works for everyone as well as it has worked for me.


----------



## brunyan




----------



## roel02

Great thread!  Pics are looking good.  Any chance you can put the recipe below the pics?  Keep'em coming!


----------



## brunyan

#2 hook, pearl dumbbell eyes, Orange strung saddle, black bucktail, gold flashabou, brown and black saddle, bronze & orange EP Fiber.


----------



## jimmyc300

Flies are on the way. Should be there Fri. I tied a Tx red bug in chartreuse with my mods. The fly designer is a friend and he tied some in root beer in his classic pattern as a bonus. I also included a pink speckled trout fly we use quite a bit at night. I have more than I will ever use. Please give me feedback on how they work. They may be relatively simple but they are very effective. So everyone gets 3 from me. 
Jimmy


----------



## Martin239

Wow Jimmy! That's really nice of you!
I've been super busy with college/work so I haven't sent mine out. I got them boxed on the counter waiting for Saturday to be sent out! I made a sbs I'll post when I remember & have the day off lol. (So probably never)


----------



## Chevystroked383

Flies are on their way


----------



## Martin239

Sent my flies Monday!


----------



## hillcharl

I'm tying all mine today and will have them in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Backwater

thrill,

I wish I could say the same and be that simple. Nooo, I had to pick something complicated.... :-/ I coulda went to another one of my goto flies that is so simple, you guys woulda been disappointed, but, nooo..... 


Ok guys.... Any other teaser pics???


----------



## nightfly

Nice looking flies Any more pics ?


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Howdy! The flies keep arriving at my house daily! Hopefully everyone has already sent them or is close to finishing! I hope to have the flies out this Saturday, but there always tends to be a few late arrivals. Cheers!


----------



## Backwater

Sent for Thurs delivery!

These are the *Ted Haas' Greenie* or *Haas Greenie (crushed version)*  Published in `98 and in 2000. Imitation of a Scaled Sardine we have here in Florida (1st choice for snook). Also called Greenbacks or nick named Greenies in some circles.

On the vise -


on the rack -


and the "wet look!"


----------



## jmrodandgun




----------



## Backwater

I forgot to Show the candy for the Dingo!   

The "Ted Haas Pass Crab" or the "Haas Pass Crab"  Bull Redfish addition both floating and sinking versions.  Tied for a 10wt.  We have these crabs down here and the big reds slurp them down like candy, especially when they are full of roe and drifting with the outgoing tide, out of the bay and thru the passes (hence the name "Pass Crab"). It's my best goto bull red fly! 

Btw, these fish are from west central and South West Gulf Coast of Florida (very uncommon), not the Space Coast, IRL, SC or LA big reds that are common in those areas.


----------



## [email protected]

Backwater, send a few of those down my way and ill see if they work on our crab munching Permit


----------



## Backwater

The permit kill em!   I'll just come on down and bring you a bunch and we'll go smack em on the head with them!  It'll be a good excuse to go visit my Grandma anyways (lives on Biscayne Bay).


----------



## [email protected]

Anytime man! Just send me a message and we make it happen.


----------



## westsidefly

Sent mine out this morning. It's a bendback shrimp of my own design called the Kingpin Shrimp, hope you like it.


----------



## westsidefly

Bad link for some reason, try this one...

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah125/West_Sidefly/SCFlys_zps19e1666d.png


----------



## dingoatemebaby

*Update*
Flies should go out later this week when the last few boxes arrive. If you haven't PMed me about sending flies or are not sending flies please let me know. I will tie up some substitutes if we are short.

murph


----------



## Backwater

Dude.... Murph, hey you don't need to tie anymore more up for me if there are a few no-shows.  I don't need 14 returned.  I'm good and have plenty to spare.  You keep any spares left over or give it to one of the newbs.     Here's an idea, make a newbie contest (guys who don't tie) on this board and give the spares to the winner(s).   ;D


----------



## jmrodandgun

> Dude.... Murph, hey you don't need to tie anymore more up for me if there are a few no-shows.  I don't need 14 returned.  I'm good and have plenty to spare.  You keep any spares left over or give it to one of the newbs.     Here's an idea, make a newbie contest (guys who don't tie) on this board and give the spares to the winner(s).   ;D


Good idea. No need to tie extras to fill in the flies that didn't show up. Just send whatever you got and give the left overs away.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

I agree.


----------



## KnotHome

When I coordinated I used the extras to mix and matched so everyone got as many flies with as much variety. If you just send back the extras to the tier that will be fine as well. They'll get used in any case.


----------



## jimmyc300

Whatever you decide to do is fine with me.


----------



## Martin239

I like Knotthomes idea!
I know how to tie my fly, I don't want any back lol, give me some more of someone else's!


----------



## Martin239

Any update on how long till they're sent out? Eager to chuck some of this fluff!


----------



## Backwater

I think we need a fly contest for the best flies tied that actually work using weird materials, say.... the fluff you find in the cracks of your couch, dust bunnies, belly button lint, junk carpet, spider webs, etc....  You get the picture, just use your imagination!   ;D  Then we all can vote for a winner and they can win a door prize!    ;D

What do you think?   ;D

This is what happens when I have to wait too long. I think too much!  LMAO


----------



## scissorhands

I just want to see them up close so I can bug you all for the recipes!!!!


----------



## Martin239

I don't think I need to see them up close to know I want that swimming crab recipe.. That thing looks amazing!! Any chance at a tying video or sbs??!! We would ALL appreciate it!


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Flies are headed out tomorrow, had to wait for some last minute deliveries!


----------



## Megalops

I'll take anything that's leftover...especially gatorbrad's merkin's. Those things look incredible.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Sorry guys but I'm still waiting for some last minute deliveries so they didn't go out today. I'm headed to the Keys for the weekend but will get them in the mail early next week. I've hosted three of these and it seems like our agreed upon date never works out. Any suggestions?


----------



## jimmyc300

Post the names of the offenders so we can publicly humiliate them. Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## KnotHome

> Post the names of the offenders so we can publicly humiliate them. Lol. Just kidding.


No need to kid. I have to head back offshore for a month next week. :-/


----------



## Martin239

There's basically two options:
1) send them out Monday evening after your normal delivery time happens so we get them by Friday. & send back any late flies to the person who sent them to you. 
2) wait another week & send them out the following Monday.

Either way, idc. I do want an extra fly if it'll be there by Monday, but at the same time, I want all these other flies too!!!

I think someone somewhere sometime said this thing about being stuck between a rock & a hard place? Lol.


----------



## Martin239

I was gonna start a fly swap over on Florida sportsman, but I got a very cold welcoming lol.

Who would be interested if I were gonna start another over here in a couple weeks for a "late spring/early summer" swap. 
The idea will be baitfish patterns for snook on the beach/under mangroves, or shrimp/crabs for reds on a flat. 

Deadline would probably be the beginning of April & I'd make two deadlines, April 4th being the deadline & April 10th being a "last call" where I send flies out on the 11th & send any late flies back to the sender along with a couple of my personal flies (because I'm so nice!)
The idea behind the last call is set a date that they're guaranteed to come back & people don't have to wait

But anyways, anyone would possibly be interested?! 
& Knothome, since you'll be gone, you could send them to me before you leave & you'll get a package of flies sent to you when you come back. That way you can participate even though you won't be here. 

(Dates are tentative if I get some mutual feedback on another date, I'd gladly change it.)


----------



## jimmyc300

Any word on the flies? At this point anyone who hasn't gotten them to you is 3 weeks late. I'm glad it's crappy weather here because if it was pretty I would want to fish them. 
Jimmy


----------



## Backwater

This is a description of us... "*fly fishermen fishin for flies!*" ;D


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Check your mailboxes by the weekend, finally went out today. Thanks for everyone's creations and patience! 

murph


----------



## KnotHome

Thanks for hosting Murph!


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Had a nice surprise in the mailbox when I got home today!  

I wanted to take a second to thank everyone for their effort in this swap.  There are some flies in there that I can't wait to try out both in the water and on the vise!  

Special thank you to Murph for making it possible, and doing the grunt work. 

I'm not going to post a pic because I'm sure people are still waiting on delivery.  I got lucky that I live so close to the host.  Tight lines folks!


----------



## scissorhands

I got my flies in today. Thanks!!!


----------



## Backwater

The line up!



Entries;

Here is our finalized list...
1. Rob S
2. gatorbrad1
3. ItsnotLupus
4. jimmyc
5. thrill203
6. Extreme BC
7. KnotHome
8. Salty
9. Crmartin7481
10. Backbone
11. HighPlanesDrifter
12. Backwater 
13. ItsnotLupus
14. junkin
15. Dingoatemebaby


Most of the flies you've seen on this thread.  Some of the other flies you haven't seen and are depicted towards the left in this pic.

*This is my take on it.....*

From right to left was;

*Dingoatemebaby* - *Olive* with red accent *Slider* variation with olive flashabou collar.  Looks very redfishy!

*ItsnotLupus* - *Clouser /Seaducer hybrid*.  Black (appears to be Steve Farras flash blend) synthetic tail with a *black and red* tightly wrapped soft hackle collar with large white lead dumbell eyes tied clouser style.  Nicely finishing head wraps and clear coat.  Another cool redfish fly.  We have big ladyfish here that will eat it and would be good for snook here in the mangrove roots in deep channels.

*Rob S.* - Looks like a *purple slider* with *lots of gold crystal flash* for a big long tail.  - I'm sure for redfish.  All that gold will certainly get their attention!

*????*   - *Sar-Mul-Mac* variation.  This fly was originated by Dan Blanton.  It's the same fly w/o the grizzly hackles.  Start off with a basic deceiver pattern.  He used white bucktail /simulated synthetic with flash blend. about 18 strands of crystal flash and 2 chinese strung yellow hackles wings along the sides facing inward.  Peacock hurl on top.  brass bead chain eyes tied clouser style with red felt chenille wrapped to make a head, tied off with black thread.  Lots of different species of fish eat this fly and Dan swears by it.

*????*  -  *Clouser /Seaducer* variation using a *black* synthetic flash blend or bucktail tail, with a *dark purple* EP Tarantula Hairly Legs Brush body and a dark purple chinese strung hackle palmered collar.  Large hand painted gold clouser eyes.  Tied with a dbl weed guard.  Very redfishy with others including sea trout, ladyfish & mangrove snook.

*jimmyc* - *Apte* variation without the tail, tied with *pink kiptail*, crystal flash accents, small epoxy eyes with pink epoxy head.  Night spotted sea trout and I'm sure daytime pelagics!

*Backwater* - *Ted Haas's Greenie* - Scaled sardine / greenback pattern.  This is the Crushed version.  Steve Farras synthetic and flash blend.  Colors from the bottom, white, off white, shrimp, sea foam, camo.  Belly is white artic fox.  Collar is 2 wraps of wine red ice chenille.  7mm epoxy eyes and head is UV Soft Knot Sense.  Whatever eats a greenback / scaled sardine!

*Knothome* - Shrimp colored *Supreme Shrimp* with home made clear green bead barbell eyes and a UV Knot Sense back.  Looks like anything will eat that!  Great job!

*????*  - *Merkin* crab variation - *Light blue and creme* colored Merkin style shell back with white rubber legs and a creme colored marabou tail with 2 thin black and white grizzly hackles for the claws.  Large chrome plated lead eye clouser style eyes.  Reds, permit, sheephead?

*gatorbrad1* - *Orange and light brown Merkin* variation with white dumbell eyes, red and black collar, black deerhair tail with copper and blue flash.  Redfish / permit.

*jimmyc* - His buddy's *rootbeer* version of a *Texas Red Bug*.  Basically one of those nothing flies that work, tied with short rootbeer ice chenille wrapped with copper wire with rootbeer rubber legs.  Redfish I'm sure.

*jimmyc* - Variation of a *Texas Red Bug* - same as above except *chartreuse* chenille, body wrapped in copper wire with bone and greed rubber legs.  Redfish?

*westsidefly* - *Kingpin Shrimp* - Bendback shrimp variation.  Body is a palmered tan hackle (very technical look), tail is tan buck tail with very few black crystal flash.  The wing is 2 dark tan furnace hackles.  Eyes are mono eyes tied at eye of hook facing backwards.  Very interesting look.  I'm thinking inshore slam!

*HighPlanesDrifter* - On the table - Variation of a *Turneffe Crab*.  Very well executed and very nice crabby color. This is one of my favorites in this tie.  Bonefish, permit, redfish, sheephead.  Your original pic did it no justice!  Sitting hook side up is awesome!

*???? * -  On the table - *Bunny Gotcha* variation with rubber legs.  #4 SS 3406 style Tiemco hook? *Tan bunny* for tail w/ about 6 strands of crystal flash.  Pink crystal flash wrapped body and nicely tied off at a pair of small gold bead chain eyes.  3 Rootbeer rubber legs tied on each side and tied behind the eyes.  The fly is finished off with a tan bunny wing over the point of the hook.  This fly would get my vote for best fly out of this swap.  Very well tied version of a well revered fly, great modification, great color combination, well thought out and well executed.  The perfect fly for the most perfect flyrod fish.  It would be my 1st choice to throw at a tailing bone.  It's a keeper!  Please fare flytier, reveal thyself!   :-?

Hey you guys, help me fill in the unknown tiers name.   

It appears we has 2 no shows!   :-/

Cudos to jimmyc for the extra flies.  I got an extra one from HighPlanesDrifter to help fill in the no-shows.  Thx!




*Well done gents!*


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Wow! What a review! I really appreciate the kind words about the fly I submitted. As I said earlier, it has the most species to date on it for me. I even snagged barracuda, trumpet fish, and jack caravelle with that one. I tried to keep the original photo a little obscure because much of the fun for me is the surprise when the package comes in the mail. I am hoping to hit some flooded fats this Friday, if the weather cooperates, I'll keep you all posted as to which flies fooled the reds.


----------



## KnotHome

Thanks for the picture and breakdown Backwater! I was hoping someone would post a picture soon. Can't wait to see these in person!


----------



## jmrodandgun

This is the first time I've seen a turneffe crab fly in person. Pretty cool little bug. I dig it. 

I know it's looks odd but I actually used very tightly palmered hackle for the body of that black and red fly. The idea is it sheds a lot more water on the back cast than a bunny strip so it lands very light but still gets down fast with the SL11 and lead eyes.


----------



## Backwater

IsnotLupus, sorry about that, I didn't look that close in the dim light I was using. But after your reply and looking at in in the light closer, I see what your saying. Nicely done and great quality hackles and sizing to each colored hackle. Also, further noticed the head wrapping and finishing was nicely done. Great job!

For what and where do you use it?


----------



## Chevystroked383

The triple question mark fly is mine I tie alot and the wing on it is arctic fox thanks for the kind words


----------



## jmrodandgun

> For what and where do you use it?


Thank you for the kind words. I use the fly almost exclusively for redfish over oysters or grass. I've used it in white and chartreuse with bead chain for big bull reds floating in a little deeper water.


----------



## Backwater

Extreme BC, I'm a lil confused.  The Gotcha?   :-?

ItsnotLupus, Cool!  I'll try that!


----------



## Chevystroked383

The one in the right o. The table little gotcha


----------



## Backwater

Ok I thought so! Great job and btw, That fox looked just like bunny. Must be body hair. Nice stuff and nice color.


----------



## Chevystroked383

It is just some arctic fox zoner that I need and cut to size


----------



## Backwater

FREE 2015 Microskiff Fly Swap Give-Away!

Ok guys and gals, I'm looking for a fairly new and hungry fly fisherman (or flyfishergal) who is really getting serious into fly fishing in saltwater, has a 8 or 9wt fly rod but doesn't tie flies yet and are looking for a package of great flies to get them going and be successful on the fly. Someone who has been following this thread and wants to learn all they can on what flies that would work for them to start catching fish.

The pic just above here is the full and complete set of 15 flies from the "*2015 Microskiff Fly Swap*" from these fine fellas who claim they are their "go-to" flies they use for species like redfish and other species. So I'm doing a *Give-Away* of the complete set to help get you started.

I will send this complete set, shipping included for FREE to the individual who either shares his story on this thread, why they would like to have them, what area do they live and what species are they trying to fish for. The best situation will get the flies and the other tiers can have input into the decision. You can be new to Microskiff and is a great way to introduce yourselves to us and you will find that you will get lots of help from members of this board.

Best of luck and looking forward to reading your story!


----------



## KnotHome

Awesome idea and very generous of you Backwater!


----------



## Backwater

Thanks Knothome. All I really needed was to study how it they were tied and could tied them up whenever I wanted to try each one out (part of the fun). So I figured it was a good way to get someone a jump start on some good flies to help them out. Besides, I have more flies than I know what to do with and if I keep them, I'll have no reason to tie more up!.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Backwater, 

That is fine gesture on your part! I still need to send you the flies we discussed in the PM.. Mine are very basic, but the tarpon don't seem to mind..

Bob


----------



## TBflats

I'll throw my name in the hat for the flies! Names Gerrad, I'm 30 and I live about 30 minutes east of Tampa Bay in Lakeland. Been into inshore fishing forever and I'm just recently getting into fly fishing and I'm hooked! Started out by trading a rod/reel for a simple Wright & McGill dragonfly 9wt on a redbone three piece. Upgraded to an Orvis Battenkill on a Clearwater 2 8wt and purchased a Cayo sup to get out in the skinny water. I've gotten a lot of info and help off of this forum including SnookDaddy hooking me up with some gear. I have two young daughters (4 years and 5 months) so I don't have a lot of free time to tie my own flies just yet but I have purchased a few from some small business tiers because I like to help the little guy out. These flies would greatly help fill my box and land some nice Tampa Bay reds/snook!


----------



## Snookdaddy

> I'll throw my name in the hat for the flies! Names Gerrad, I'm 30 and I live about 30 minutes east of Tampa Bay in Lakeland. Been into inshore fishing forever and I'm just recently getting into fly fishing and I'm hooked! Started out by trading a rod/reel for a simple Wright & McGill dragonfly 9wt on a redbone three piece. Upgraded to an Orvis Battenkill on a Clearwater 2 8wt and purchased a Cayo sup to get out in the skinny water. I've gotten a lot of info and help off of this forum including SnookDaddy hooking me up with some gear. I have two young daughters (4 years and 5 months) so I don't have a lot of free time to tie my own flies just yet but I have purchased a few from some small business tiers because I like to help the little guy out. These flies would greatly help fill my box and land some nice Tampa Bay reds/snook!


Backwater,

I met Gerrad a few weeks ago and he's would be a good candidate for the flies.. I'll throw in a dozen flies into the mix too.. Mine will probably be simple, but effective clousers, deceivers and an EP or two.


----------



## TBflats

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] thanks SnookDaddy! How'd you guys do at the SaltyFly?


----------



## Backwater

Ok TBflats, you're in the running!  PM me your info and no matter if you win or not, I will send you some flies.

Hey take a road trip to Andy Thornal's in Winter Haven since you already have some Orvis equipment.  It's worth a quick run from where you live.

One thing I can say about tying on your own with 2 young daughters (been there) is you can take a moment, tie on something to the fly, adding to it step by step and you can walk away from it between steps.  I referred to them also as TV flies, where I would watch a show with them and go add a step to the fly on commercials. Guess Netflix ended the commercial thing. ;D Plus the girls like the craftiness of it.  Btw, both my daughters are older teens now and both can tie flies because of it.

One other note, if you are ever near the south side of Tampa Bay, you have an invitation to stop by and get some free casting lessons to help tune you up.


----------



## TBflats

Appreciate the tips! Went by Andy Thornals last weekend to pick up some tippet and check the place out. Nice local business and the manager was very outgoing. I live on a small pond and get out to practice my cast as much as I can between the salt trips.


----------



## Backwater

Ok, all that's good.  You should also take a road trip up Hwy 98 (or 39) to Dade City and go to Swann's Fly Shop.  That's worth the trip as well.  Jim Swann's an ole codger and getting a little senile in his old age (tell him Ted Haas said that  ).  But he's got a very cool fly shop with alot of stuff in it and one of the largest selection of flies of any shop in Florida (not one tied the same either  ;D).

He ruffles some peoples feathers the wrong way sometimes but I happen to tolerate him and get along with him just fine.  We've even fished together a few times here and there years ago.  One thing I can tell you, if you say you are new to the sport, he will take the time and sow into you and give you some good tips.


----------



## Backwater

Ok welp, with nobody else replying, *TBflats* get's the *2015 Fly Swap Package*.  Congradulations!  

The flies are in the mail to you!   

May the fly fishing gods be with you and hope you have great success with them!


----------



## TBflats

They are greatly appreciated! Thank you everyone who took part in the fly swap.


----------



## Snookdaddy

TB... I'll pm you my phone number.. give me a call when you get a chance and I'll get a dozen flies together for you..

Bob


----------



## scissorhands

nice


----------



## jmrodandgun

Bump. Fished GatorBrad's orange and black merkin crab this weekend. Put a small dent in the redfish population with it. Awesome fly until I lost it. I don't know what happened, the leader broke about half way up.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

> Bump. Fished GatorBrad's orange and black merkin crab this weekend. Put a small dent in the redfish population with it. Awesome fly until I lost it. I don't know what happened, the leader broke about half way up.


I lost this one as well. I really liked it too. I still have all of the others, I guess I'll have to try to replicate it.


----------



## J-Will

> FREE 2015 Microskiff Fly Swap Give-Away!
> 
> Ok guys and gals, I'm looking for a fairly new and hungry fly fisherman (or flyfishergal) who is really getting serious into fly fishing in saltwater, has a 8 or 9wt fly rod but doesn't tie flies yet and are looking for a package of great flies to get them going and be successful on the fly.  Someone who has been following this thread and wants to learn all they can on what flies that would work for them to start catching fish.
> 
> The pic just above here is the full and complete set of 15 flies from the "*2015 Microskiff Fly Swap*" from these fine fellas who claim they are their "go-to" flies they use for species like redfish and other species.  So I'm doing a *Give-Away* of the complete set to help get you started.
> 
> I will send this complete set, shipping included for FREE to the individual who either shares his story on this thread, why they would like to have them, what area do they live and what species are they trying to fish for.  The best situation will get the flies and the other tiers can have input into the decision.  You can be new to Microskiff and is a great way to introduce yourselves to us and you will find that you will get lots of help from members of this board.
> 
> Best of luck and looking forward to reading your story!


Dangit! Can't believe I missed this offer! Just read this thread, guess I'm about a month late...if you or any other of the fly tiers on here are cleaning out some more space in your fly boxes I will gladly put a few flies to use! Here's my story. I'm 30 yrs old and I have been inshore fishing since I was a kid. It's always been light spin tackle for me. The flats here in North Florida are in many cases deeper than ideal and often don't lend themselves to sight fishing or fly fishing, so not many folks fly fish. I got back into fly fishing in freshwater occasionally last summer and decided to try it in salt as well. As a teenager my buddy and I started fly fishing for bass and bream in lakes and creeks around here but never took it any further. I have a 16 year old 8 wt combo that I am learning with. I'm realizing there's a whole lot more to this method of fishing than I imagined. I'm throwing clouser minnows and a couple other no name baitfish patterns that I've had forever, but have no clue as to the what/when/where of fly selection. I have been poking around in the fly fishing section here lately to see what I could learn and ran across this thread. I would welcome some flies, or just some suggestions on several basics patterns to looks for. Redfish in crystal clear water is the target 90% of the time. I have yet to stick one...I can make a 50 ft cast consistently but I think my fundamentals may need some work to get me beyond that. On another note, if there is anyone in the Destin, FL area that fly fishes and wants to go I would welcome it. I don't know anyone who fly fishes saltwater, so its all trial an error for now.


----------



## Backwater

Wow Destin is as fishy as any good place in Florida and you should feel privileged living there.  The offshore fishing also is supreme!

You've got good dock light fishing in the residential canals.  You have killer trout and reds on the interior flats and on outside flats south of you.  You have big lunker pods of Jacks, bull reds and cobias schooling up and daisy chaining on the beaches in late spring and early summer (all 8wt rod breakers for sure).  You've even got beach tarpon mid summer.

Anyways, crystal clear water for reds means lighter colors.  Whites, chartreuse, light tans, pinks, light olives, some red highlights and orange highlights.  Natural shrimp and baitfish patterns instead of attractor patterns.

Clousers (synthetic & bucktail), kwans, sliders, seaducers, small mullet patterns, redfish candies, redfish crack, gurglers, ep baitfish, sardine patterns.

Synthetic & natural hair shrimp patterns using craft fur,surpreme hair, bunny or fox hair, epoxy shrimp, ep fiber shrimp and bonefish style shrimp patterns will even work.  Colors in shrimp, almost clear, tans, light browns and even rootbeer.

If you use artificials with spinning gear, what artificials are working with what colors?  Try to find flies using those same colors as well.  Remember, your 8wt can only throw flys that are so big and so heavy.  So hook sizes from #4 to 1/0. and lead eyes from bead chain to extra small.


----------



## J-Will

> Wow Destin is as fishy as any good place in Florida and you should feel privileged living there.  The offshore fishing also is supreme!
> 
> You've got good dock light fishing in the residential canals.  You have killer trout and reds on the interior flats and on outside flats south of you.  You have big lunker pods of Jacks, bull reds and cobias schooling up and daisy chaining on the beaches in late spring and early summer (all 8wt rod breakers for sure).  You've even got beach tarpon mid summer.
> 
> Anyways, crystal clear water for reds means lighter colors.  Whites, chartreuse, light tans, pinks, light olives, some red highlights and orange highlights.  Natural shrimp and baitfish patterns instead of attractor patterns.
> 
> Clousers (synthetic & bucktail), kwans, sliders, seaducers, small mullet patterns, redfish candies, redfish crack, gurglers, ep baitfish, sardine patterns.
> 
> Synthetic & natural hair shrimp patterns using craft fur,surpreme hair, bunny or fox hair, epoxy shrimp, ep fiber shrimp and bonefish style shrimp patterns will even work.  Colors in shrimp, almost clear, tans, light browns and even rootbeer.
> 
> If you use artificials with spinning gear, what artificials are working with what colors?  Try to find flies using those same colors as well.  Remember, your 8wt can only throw flys that are so big and so heavy.  So hook sizes from #4 to 1/0. and lead eyes from bead chain to extra small.


Backwater, thanks! We definitely have some incredible fishing around here and I have been taking advantage of all of it for years. What we don't have is much of a fly fishing population around here, thus my need for guidance. Thanks for the color advice. I'm typically throwing soft plastics in natural colors or hard baits in natural as well, so that agrees with your advice to go with light/natural colors. If the water is stained from lots of rain or turbid water due to wind I will throw something with more color, so I'll assume the same about flies. Is an 8wt about right for reds and trout? We do a lot of trolling motoring and fan casting to find fish since the water is too deep for showing signs of them being around (pushing water/tailing)...should I be doing the same but with a fly rod, or would it be better to stake out and try to sight cast to whatever comes by? Traditional poling and sight casting tailing or mudding fish is non existent around here. Maybe I should start another thread for all of these questions...


----------



## KnotHome

Get on the beach and throw those Clousers at some Pompano. Right now is peak season and my friends have been doing well from Ft. Morgan on over to Pensacola beach.


----------



## Backwater

When the water is tannin stained or murky I go with more color like chartreuse or light root beer and new penny coloration when the sun is brighter out and darker colors like olives, browns, dark root beer and even black (or black & purple for reds).  Adding a little more flash helps with that too for the murkier water (of course gold or copper for reds).  Also I like to have a larger profile and head that pushes more water as well to help them to feel it and key in on it.  Also, check into spoon flies in gold, copper and blue for the reds.  The reds will key in on the vibrations and flash in the murky water.  But in general, the trout would be so hot on them.

Yes an 8wt is idea for reds and trout, but not those big bulls that school up in the passes and outside on the beaches.  And if it's blowing, then it's not the ideal thing to use.  So until you get a 10wt for those cobias, bull reds and big beach jacks, as well as blowing windy days, then put the 8wt back and grab your spinning rod for those situations.

I'm not a total purist by any means.  So with that said, you can use your spinning gear to locate fish with a trolling motor and the fanning method you already use.  Then when you know you are on them, then break out your fly rod.  You well know both trout and reds will hang out and even school up near each other.  So when you find a few, there are bound to be more.

Also listen with what knothome is telling you.  Those pomps are a hoot on an 8wt and great eating.  Yes you can use a doc's goofy jig on a spinning reel to locate them once again and then break out that 8wt with a chartreuse and white, yellow and white or pink and white clouser tied on a #2 hook.

Btw, look down in this fly fishing board for inexpensive flies you can order. They mention several sites where you can buy flies on line on the cheap, if you don't tie.

Have at it!


----------



## dingoatemebaby

GatorBrad!!!!!
I still have your flies, send me your address! I've tried multiple PMs?...


----------



## J-Will

Thanks Back Water! Great info...I really appreciate it!


----------



## Backwater

> When the water is tannin stained or murky I go with more color like chartreuse or light root beer and new penny coloration when the sun is brighter out and darker colors like olives, browns, dark root beer and even black (or black & purple for reds).



I just noticed I didn't finish the 1st sentence of that last post (talking about colors). So it should have said in the last part in the 1st sentence that " use those darker colors in murky waters *when the sun is low or it's covered up by clouds*.


----------



## Royce_Dahnke

J-Will , i am Out of Destin as well , been fly fishing Destin/ Panama City / Appalach my whole life, got a 17 ft custom Weldon Poling Skiff your welcome on anytime to go sling a bug. Get up with me hopefully we can get on the water


----------

